# PH measuring devices.



## Stoney Bud (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey folks, I'm looking for a PH tester that is as good a quality and the least cost to give me the best bang for the buck.

I'd love to hear some of your ratings for the different ones that you've used. It would be for use in my hydroponic indoor reservoir only. No outside use. I have an electric supply within 4 feet of my reservoir.

Hey, another thing. I just found out that the Google toolbar has a spell checker in it. I've been using MS Word, spell checking and then copy and pasting into here. Now I can just use the google spell checker right from this page. Cool.

When someone spells as badly as I do, other people can only read my stuff if I turn it into english first by doing a spell check.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 15, 2006)

I would get the Truncheon ppm meter. I have heard nothing but great reviews for this thing.

Here is the link to the PDF manual. I think its about 100 bucks, but worth every penny if your into Hydro.

Hey thanks for Google info. I didn't even see either. Great lookin out.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 15, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I would get the Truncheon ppm meter. I have heard nothing but great reviews for this thing.
> 
> Here is the link to the PDF manual. I think its about 100 bucks, but worth every penny if your into Hydro.


Hey, thanks man. I found one here:
*http://tinyurl.com/arp2j*

For only $132. Pretty cool little device. Batteries, so I don't have another cord to deal with.

Hey, how did you make the "link" in your post? That's cool too.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 15, 2006)

There is a world with a paper clip in your post editor. Highlite the word that you want to have the hyper link and click that world button. A new window will pop up and ask you for the web address. enter it and hit ok. walla. I always do a preview and check to make sure it works. 

(home Depot does not work) If you click on a product and transfer the web address it throws you to a wrong page. Just thought I would add that.

That truncheon is cool. 
here is a web page for a list of other meters you can get. (I would always shop around though). ph,ppm,ec, and TDS meters


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 16, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> There is a world with a paper clip in your post editor. Highlite the word that you want to have the hyper link and click that world button. A new window will pop up and ask you for the web address. enter it and hit ok. walla. I always do a preview and check to make sure it works.
> 
> (home Depot does not work) If you click on a product and transfer the web address it throws you to a wrong page. Just thought I would add that.
> 
> ...


 
Hey man, cool trick. I practiced it a couple of times and got it down. Thanks.

It's going to take me awhile to look at all the stuff on that page.

Cool link.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 21, 2006)

Hanna Combo HI98129. The thing is chill.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 3, 2006)

Do you use that hanna meter?  I have been looking at it for awhile.


----------

